# This is sad...



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

'Free to good home, got no time for them' 

FREE TO GOOD HOME | Elland, West Yorkshire | Pets4Homes

Not sure where Elland is, but can anyone help them?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So sad, pretty cats as well. These adverts make me so cross, I wish I could stop looking.............


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Elland is in West Yorkshire, Halifax area,


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It's about junction 201 on the the M1 I believe. Near Wakefield, Dewsbury and the like.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

'Ad not currently open'...maybe they found a home.......?


----------

